

The crisis of American filmmaking & cultural life - ftl
http://wsws.org/articles/2010/mar2010/nyc1-m16.shtml

======
hga
This is from the "World Socialist Web Site", which is "Published by the
International Committee of the Fourth International (ICFI)". In that light,
the following statement is interesting for what it doesn't say, as far as I
can tell from skimming the article:

" _We’ve made the point before: the Russian novelists of the 19th century, by
their combined efforts, contributed to the discrediting of official society
and its eventual downfall._ "

Yeah, and that lead to a government that murdered probably in excess of 100
million people (my own adjustment of existing figures, based on what's been
discovered when sites of international socialist (AKA communist) mass murder
are examined and many unknown ones stumbled upon, plus what we know of the the
systematic falsification of the official demographics starting with the 1937
census (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_Census_%281937%29> )). And of
course that pattern has been repeated time after time.

To advocate the downfall of an existing society without considering the known
costs is ... well, I'd say beyond irresponsible, but perhaps not....

